# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Sliding Door to replace window + standard door

## dgaust

Hi, first post so I hope I'm doing this right. 
Currently planning some mild renovations, including a new kitchen, updated flooring and moving some internal doors. This all appears to be going well, and in control. The one problem I have is wanting to install a sliding aluminium door to replace an existing solid core standard (external) door and window (hoping to free up some room by not having a door intruding into the space).  
I'm hoping the forum can provide some advice and maybe an approximate cost. Here's an internal (sorry about the glare) and external shot. Width is approximately 2500mm, height would be standard door height 2040mm.   
Obviously I would need to have bricks cut out, and I assume that a steel lintel, or beam, will need to be installed above the doorway. Any advice is appreciated, as well as any traps/issues I might encounter

----------

